

CoinAwesome: Decentralized Blockchain-Based HackerNews – 1-Click Tip&Share Tool - CoinAwesome
http://tip.coinawesome.com/popular/weekly

======
CoinAwesome
Benefits are many.

Also:
[https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=999678.0](https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=999678.0)

"Technologically CoinAwesome is a censorship-free, time-stamped,
cryptographically-secure, decentralized and pseudonymous identity, transaction
and reputation system based on nested blockchain technology with a fully
featured Bitcoin-like digital currency and hierarchical-deterministic tipping-
addresses for every website. It comes with a button, in-browser wallet and
JSON-API. All Open-Source."

Post your address in case you want to receive some coins.

And let me know what can be improved please! Reading HN for a long time now...
And CoinAwesome is really inspired by HN.

------
starrychloe
Everything is awesome! AT9PUiYE1X8FPWLUmo8aZKT7o7pS4Mmc4g

